# Françoise Hardy



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I discovered her about ten years ago and for a few years was listening to her often. I haven't listened to her much in the last few years but glad to be listening to this era of French female pop music, the sixties.

She is all over the map in those years, from vibrant perky pop, to sultry sad songs.

Pretty sure YouTube doesn't have some of my favorite songs of hers, but I'll look.






Françoise Hardy - L'amitié (1967)

Tous les garcons et les filles - Francoise Hardy


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Françoise Hardy - Je T'aime - (1965)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Francoise Hardy - Le Temps Des Souvenirs


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> I discovered her about ten years ago and for a few years was listening to her often. I haven't listened to her much in the last few years but glad to be listening to this era of French female pop music, the sixties.
> 
> She is all over the map in those years, from vibrant perky pop, to sultry sad songs.
> 
> ...


This one is on public radio every now and then.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> I discovered her about ten years ago and for a few years was listening to her often. I haven't listened to her much in the last few years but glad to be listening to this era of French female pop music, the sixties.
> 
> She is all over the map in those years, from vibrant perky pop, to sultry sad songs.
> 
> ...


I've always loved Tous les garcon... It's such a perfect expression of lonely, sad adolescent feelings.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

When I did a blog on a countdown of my favourite pop/rock songs a few years ago, she came in at #68 with the beautiful Traeume (Dreams).


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I also discovered her many years ago and have acquired a few recordings, mostly of 1960s/early 1970s material. I have always liked the French girl singers from the 1960s, and she is one of the best.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> I also discovered her many years ago and have acquired a few recordings, mostly of 1960s/early 1970s material. I have always liked the French girl singers from the 1960s, and she is one of the best.


Yes, I find this period of time and place (and gender) has made some of the best pop music in the last 100 years. I love the work of France Gall, Stella, Jacqueline Taïeb, Christine Delaroche, ZouZou, Christine Delaroche, Annie Phillips, and others.
Some songs of course more than others.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You don't mention Barbara. At first I thought a singer by such a name could not be much but I discovered a few years back she's really worthwhile, maybe even the best of the chanteuses. She gives you a feeling that comes close to what Jacques Brel did.


----------

